# I have to ask...



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Are most mtn chicks shorties? 5'3", 5 foot...wow. 
I am kidding...but it does seem like most of you are tiny.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Are most mtn chicks shorties? 5'3", 5 foot...wow.
> I am kidding...but it does seem like most of you are tiny.


5'8".


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> 5'8".


Ok...not a shorty.


----------



## RMG (Oct 13, 2004)

5 ft. 7 1/2 here


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

kawboy8 said:


> Are most mtn chicks shorties? 5'3", 5 foot...wow.
> I am kidding...but it does seem like most of you are tiny.


Yep, I'm short 5'3'' but I know lots of girls that are taller then me that bike.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

short here, 5'3"


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Shorty*

5' 1.5" first thing in the morning with my socks on.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> 5' 1.5" first thing in the morning with my socks on.


lol...fresh socks are always a little thicker too.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm 5'9.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm a very tall 5'4".


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

And I'm a very tall 5'2".


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

I can see we have a basketball team on our hands. We have a Kitty and Aword as the tall ones.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I used to be able to make about 6-7/10 free throws in a row too. But probably not anymore  Haven't practiced in a long time.


----------



## dust bunny (Sep 14, 2005)

i'm 5'8 -- but i think i'm getting shorter w/ each crash


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

5' 8" too. 
We should start the WL 5' 8" race team.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> 5' 8" too.
> We should start the WL 5' 8" race team.


The Shorties can be fast too though.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*What He said*



kawboy8 said:


> The Shorties can be fast too though.


Thanks kawboy!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> 5' 8" too.
> We should start the WL 5' 8" race team.


If I wear 4" clear stripper heels when I race, can I be on the team too?


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Before we throw about words like shorties or overgrown...*



kawboy8 said:


> Are most mtn chicks shorties? 5'3", 5 foot...wow.
> I am kidding...but it does seem like most of you are tiny.


Perhaps we should start with some actual FACTS:

According to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the average U.S. woman is 5' 3.7 (162 centimeters) tall and weighs 152 pounds (69 kilograms). This corresponds to a Body Mass Index of 26.3 kilograms/meters², which is slightly LESS than the average man's.

By the way, the average U.S. male stands 5' 9.1 tall and weighs 180 pounds, with a Body Mass Index of 26.5 kg/m².

You guys really HAVE become FAT ba$tards, haven't ya?  

BTW, last time I checked the average height for both a japanese woman, and average WORLDWIDE height for a woman was around 5'2". So who is considered short?


----------



## dust bunny (Sep 14, 2005)

ok, is it just me? or do you too get the feeling that kawboy8 is trying to "git with" a short chick. not that there is anything wrong w/ that of course...but look at how quick he stuck up for the shorter girls when oldbroad suggested a 5'8 race team. i'm pretty sure she did not mean that shorter girls are slower, we all know of course that height has nothing to do with speed. his response just made me laugh


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Are most mtn chicks shorties? 5'3", 5 foot...wow.
> I am kidding...but it does seem like most of you are tiny.


Another 5'8"... wide shoulders, long torso, long fingers- no WSD required, except for the seat.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> Perhaps we should start with some actual FACTS:
> 
> According to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the average U.S. woman is 5' 3.7 (162 centimeters) tall and weighs 152 pounds (69 kilograms). This corresponds to a Body Mass Index of 26.3 kilograms/meters², which is slightly LESS than the average man's.
> 
> ...


1,8 m 80kg BMI 24,6 .... looks like I'm a guy... still trying to lose a pound or two but sitting here certainly doesn't help


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

5'8" here too.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> You guys really HAVE become FAT ba$tards, haven't ya?


Both those numbers are kind of depressing actually. Not surprising though.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*Y'know...*

I was 5'4" 1/2 a few years ago but in the last few years, I lost a half inch, my ears grew, my feet got wider, my nose is getting bulbous and...gee...is it really hot in here??....awwwww just kidding!  (sorta) nonono...I am kidding! I swear it!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

catzilla said:


> If I wear 4" clear stripper heels when I race, can I be on the team too?


Nope. We're up to 5 members. You gotta stick with the shorties. 

And no, I was not doing a Randy Newman, it was just that there were all different heights popping up and then three 5' 8" s.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Aw, shucks, I guess that I'm strictly average at 5'6" 

But for the worldwide average, I'm like supermodel height


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Christine said:


> Aw, shucks, I guess that I'm strictly average at 5'6"
> 
> But for the worldwide average, I'm like supermodel height


And if you all had on heels..I am sure no guys would complain about the team anyway. I like it.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

dust bunny said:


> ok, is it just me? or do you too get the feeling that kawboy8 is trying to "git with" a short chick. not that there is anything wrong w/ that of course...but look at how quick he stuck up for the shorter girls when oldbroad suggested a 5'8 race team. i'm pretty sure she did not mean that shorter girls are slower, we all know of course that height has nothing to do with speed. his response just made me laugh


  ...Im not trying to git with anyone...just saying...short people can go fast too. see? glad I made you laugh.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> Perhaps we should start with some actual FACTS:
> 
> According to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the average U.S. woman is 5' 3.7 (162 centimeters) tall and weighs 152 pounds (69 kilograms). This corresponds to a Body Mass Index of 26.3 kilograms/meters², which is slightly LESS than the average man's.
> 
> ...


What do Japanese woman have to do with anything? I do like that you did some research though.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

5'3" here. And I'm thinking going solo is the way. Not that I don't like you gals enough to form a team, but I gotta stick with what I am good at. No sprints for this old broad (I can say that since I just had another year tacked on to my age). Maybe another duo, like I did for the 18 Hours of Fruita; BTW, my team mate and I were pretty close in height.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

kawboy8 said:


> And if you all had on heels..I am sure no guys would complain about the team anyway. I like it.


...45


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> Perhaps we should start with some actual FACTS:
> 
> According to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the average U.S. woman is 5' 3.7 (162 centimeters) tall and weighs 152 pounds (69 kilograms). This corresponds to a Body Mass Index of 26.3 kilograms/meters², which is slightly LESS than the average man's.
> 
> ...


{RANT}Grrr.... I hate BMI. When I'm in very good shape, my BMI still comes in at over 31. To actually be considered not obese by BMI, I'd have to loose most of my muscle tone. I guess I'm just dense.

And then there's my dad. He has a beer belly. He's had it since shortly after college. He's 55. He skis over 90 days most years, hikes another 90 days and bikes everyonce in a while too. He does 200 sit ups every morning. I'm sure his BMI is worse than mine (he's both shorter and rounder) but the guy is in incredible shape for a man his age.

So anyway BMI is a very deceptive metric. While it might accurately describe some people (with an "average" body type), it sucks for describing others.{/rant}


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> {RANT}Grrr.... I hate BMI. When I'm in very good shape, my BMI still comes in at over 31. To actually be considered not obese by BMI, I'd have to loose most of my muscle tone. I guess I'm just dense.
> 
> And then there's my dad. He has a beer belly. He's had it since shortly after college. He's 55. He skis over 90 days most years, hikes another 90 days and bikes everyonce in a while too. He does 200 sit ups every morning. I'm sure his BMI is worse than mine (he's both shorter and rounder) but the guy is in incredible shape for a man his age.
> 
> So anyway BMI is a very deceptive metric. While it might accurately describe some people (with an "average" body type), it sucks for describing others.{/rant}


BMI is b*llshit. I take serious issue with the fact that their are medical professionals who actually consider BMI an indication of anything other than it's creator's ignorance. I, like you apparently, could be at (and have been at) 6% body fat and been considered overweight according to BMI.

Just had to vent, this has pissed me off for a few years now.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> BMI is b*llshit. I take serious issue with the fact that their are medical professionals who actually consider BMI an indication of anything other than it's creator's ignorance. I, like you apparently, could be at (and have been at) 6% body fat and been considered overweight according to BMI.
> 
> Just had to vent, this has pissed me off for a few years now.


I didn't have my body fat measured but I know I looked thin (I ain't never gonna look skinny unless I'm starving), rode 150 or so miles a week and never felt better in my life.

I have a friend who's BMI always lists him as underweight, but he's also very healthy. (He doesn't do anything too serious for excercise, but he commutes by foot about 5 miles a day and eats well.) It's a quick and dirty metric that might have some public health usefulness, but the way it's bandied about is awful.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm 5'2" and I'm not American (ahem, didn't grow up eating beef raised on steriods  )... so that puts me right about at the world average. 152lbs seems quite a high average for weight though if the average height is just under 5'4"... I guess most people need more exercise.

- Jen.


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

Guess I'll jump in...I used to be 5 foot 2 eyes of blue, then came 5 foot 3 watch out for me, then finally, 5 foot 4 I'm on my bike out the door!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I thought....*



kawboy8 said:


> Are most mtn chicks shorties? 5'3", 5 foot...wow.
> I am kidding...but it does seem like most of you are tiny.


 ... the average for an American Woman is 5'4". 5'3' Hardly sounds 'shorty' to me.

My wife is 5'4" and a size zero. She often shops for clothes in the teen section. See seems tiny to me, but she is average height.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

catzilla said:


> If I wear 4" clear stripper heels when I race, can I be on the team too?


That conjures up a delightful image, no offense intended.


----------



## GearHead (Dec 27, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> BMI is b*llshit. I take serious issue with the fact that their are medical professionals who actually consider BMI an indication of anything other than it's creator's ignorance. I, like you apparently, could be at (and have been at) 6% body fat and been considered overweight according to BMI.
> 
> Just had to vent, this has pissed me off for a few years now.


No way, I think BMI is great! I am 5'-10.5" tall, have a 30" waist, weigh about 185 lbs and durring hard training have 15% body fat. I have a BMI of 26.5. Technically, according to the BMI, I am obese.

I have had people try to compare themselves to myslef and claim they were in better shape because of our BMI ratings, kind of annoying. Whenever I call myself obese my GF smacks me.

I will help add to the 'woman' poll, my GF is 5'-3" tall, 105 lbs, and passes most of the guys on technical climbs (small girls can ride too!).


----------



## Doña Gringis (Oct 17, 2005)

*i'm 5'8" but yeah, I agree*

Kallisti swears that the according to the 1998 Worldfacts data, the average female height is somewhere in the 5"2-5"3 range.

I know that ALL of the women's bike clothing manufacturers make clothing for women that height and almost all of the women I ride with are under 5'4".


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Doña Gringis said:


> Kallisti swears that the according to the 1998 Worldfacts data, the average female height is somewhere in the 5"2-5"3 range.
> 
> I know that ALL of the women's bike clothing manufacturers make clothing for women that height and almost all of the women I ride with are under 5'4".


It is weird...5"2 ish is the average...seems there are a lot of 5"8's in here.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

catzilla said:


> If I wear 4" clear stripper heels when I race, can I be on the team too?


"clear stripper heels" How technical.

I always thought they were called Radio Shoes.

or, FM shoes if you prefer.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> "clear stripper heels" How technical.
> 
> I always thought they were called Radio Shoes.
> 
> or, FM shoes if you prefer.


Hah! I've never heard that one. For a minute I was thinking... "Radio?"


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

connie said:


> Hah! I've never heard that one. For a minute I was thinking... "Radio?"


Do they make stripper heels with clips?


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*(SIGH) I'll give you a hint as to why...*



kawboy8 said:


> It is weird...5'2" ish is the average...seems there are a lot of 5'8'"s in here.


Ask them what size bike they ride.

$20.00 says most, if not all, ride a men's medium.



kawboy8 said:


> What do Japanese woman have to do with anything? I do like that you did some research though.


My point is that you live in Japan, do you not? One would think that you might be observant enough to notice that most women AROUND YOU (go on, have a look) are "shorties" by* your standards*, which are, BTW completely and utterly out of alignment with reality. Do you understand?

As to RESEARCH? Don't insult researchers everywhere just because you're too lazy to google "average height women".


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Do they make stripper heels with clips?


Not that I'm aware of, but they're just clear plastic - just drill some holes and put cleats on them, no?


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

connie said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but they're just clear plastic - just drill some holes and put cleats on them, no?


Yep...I would assume so. There is a picture of someone riding in a wedding dress in a post someowhere on here...maybe she knows.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> Ask them what size bike they ride.
> 
> $20.00 says most, if not all, ride a men's medium.
> 
> ...


All I did was ask a simple question...in fun. I didnt insult anyone...take a deep breath.  As for Japan...there are not a ton of Japanese women riders on the base I am at....yes, in the general population, they are short...as are the guys.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*No, they are not short....*



kawboy8 said:


> All I did was ask a simple question...in fun. I didnt insult anyone


They are AVERAGE height. Do you know what that means (actually, I'm serious, do you)?

And yes, you could have posed this question without calling the average woman "shorties" "tinies". In this country, calling people shortie is considered an insult.

Now you can take a deep long breath. Do you understand that saying "just kidding" doesn't make it OK to blurt out whatever nonsense pops into you lil' head?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> They are AVERAGE height. Do you know what that means (actually, I'm serious, do you)?
> 
> And yes, you could have posed this question without calling the average woman "shorties" "tinies". In this country, calling people shortie is considered an insult.
> 
> Now you can take a deep long breath. Do you understand that saying "just kidding" doesn't make it OK to blurt out whatever nonsense pops into you lil' head?


If you find the word "shorty" to be offensive, you must spend most of your waking life pissed off.

Lighten up there, Tiny.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*I'm just suggesting a little reason and logic*



Hello Kitty said:


> If you find the word "shorty" to be offense, you must spend most of your waking life pissed off.
> 
> Lighten up there, Tiny.


Sorry, I've seen how reason, logic and civility piss you off. I'm certainly not trying to piss off the HK. Thought you weren't looking.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> Sorry, I've seen how reason, logic and civility piss you off. I'm certainly not trying to piss off the HK. Thought you weren't looking.


Reason, logic, and civility? Those things may or may not piss me off, but you my dear, were actually upset about being called a "shorty."

Reason? Nope.

Logic? Uh uh.

Civil? Mmmm, don't think so.

Just whiny and silly, really. So you may want to add "whiny" and "silly" to your little list.

Oops, I mean your _average _ list. Wouldn't want to offend ...


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Did I say that I was upset?*



Hello Kitty said:


> Reason, logic, and civility? Those things may or may not piss me off, but you my dear, were actually upset about being called a "shorty."


Nope, not upset. Just playing a lil' "teach a troll". 
Sorry Kawboy, but you really can be, although I honestly think that you don't mean to be. It's just in the way you phrase things.



Hello Kitty said:


> Wouldn't want to offend ...


I know deep down in my heart that you NEVER mean to offend.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> Nope, not upset. Just playing a lil' "teach a troll".
> Sorry Kawboy, but you really can be, although I honestly think that you don't mean to be. It's just in the way you phrase things.
> 
> I know deep down in my heart that you NEVER mean to offend.


Huh?! That completely _sucks_. I was all prepared to throw some Napoleon Complex digs your way -- funny ones too -- and you go and totally ruin my lead-in. Oh well, some other unsuspecting soul will have it coming ... later.

By the way, did you know that the term _Napoleon Complex _ is somewhat inappropriate, since Napoleon was in fact taller than the average Frenchman in the 1800s?

Average. 

Don't mind me, I'm just sitting here, entertaining myself.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lol*



Hello Kitty said:


> Huh?! That completely _sucks_. I was all prepared to throw some Napoleon Complex digs your way -- funny ones too -- and you go and totally ruin my lead-in. Oh well, some other unsuspecting soul will have it coming ... later.
> 
> By the way, did you know that the term _Napoleon Complex _ is somewhat inappropriate, since Napoleon was in fact taller than the average Frenchman in the 1800s?
> 
> ...


Great factoid.
I know. Me too.

But I also know when I've met my match (and beyond)


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> If you find the word "shorty" to be offensive, you must spend most of your waking life pissed off.
> 
> Lighten up there, Tiny.


And that was coming from a someone calling men "fat bastards"....which, for the easily offended, would be an insult far worse than "tiny" or "shorty".


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

My gf is about 5'8 or 5'9 and can royally kick my ass out on the trails.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

connie said:


> Originally Posted by kawboy8
> "Do they make stripper heels with clips?"
> 
> Not that I'm aware of, but they're just clear plastic - just drill some holes and put cleats on them, no?


Kawboy in stripper heels on his bike...

Now there is a picture I never contimplated before...

And with luck I might just forget it and never think it again!

Or to borrow and mangle WTB-rider's comment:
'That conjures up a' LESS THAN 'delightful image, no offense intended.'


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> And that was coming from a someone calling men "fat bastards"....which, for the easily offended, would be an insult far worse than "tiny" or "shorty".


Do you know what is "fat, bald, smelly and thinks he is handsome"?

A guy


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm the shrimp of my family at 5'7" (also getting shorter with each crash).

My sisters are 6'1" and 6' and my brother is 6'1". Dad was 6'3" (now about 6'2") and mom was 5'9" when she was alive.

Coming from a family of amazons, I'm also blessed with large hands and feet (size 11.5).
Mary Ann


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, I agree. Being called a shortie is WAY offensive.

I mean, the other day I was driving along, and this dude was all, "Hey you dumb skank! Get your shortie ass out of my way, ho! Shouldn't you be in the kitchen making babies?!?"

Can you believe he called me a _shortie_? The frickin' gull of some people...


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

archer said:


> Kawboy in stripper heels on his bike...
> 
> Now there is a picture I never contimplated before...
> 
> ...


Nah...not going to happen. lol...no offense taken.


----------

